# Is This An Egg Cluster?!?!?



## elementalheadcase (Apr 23, 2005)

.....I found this "stuck" to my filter last night/this morning when I got home from work. Not too sure what it is....hmmmmmmm.
Anyone?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

looks like snail eggs. but def a weird place to find them


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

you got snail in your tank? those looks like snail eggs. big ones.


----------



## wremi (Mar 8, 2011)

x3


----------



## elementalheadcase (Apr 23, 2005)

jp80911 said:


> you got snail in your tank? those looks like snail eggs. big ones.


yeah, I have a Blue Trap Door Snail and a Golden one. What should be done with the eggs? I have moved them into another tank (without) Fish, is it ok to have them just "floating" in the tank?


----------



## elementalheadcase (Apr 23, 2005)

i did my research and they are snail eggs. I have seen the Blue Snail riding the Gold one frequently lately. I guess the mystery snails are not asexual and I read that they lay their eggs about 2-3" above the water. 2-3 weeks to hatch... Imma have some snails for sale!!!!

I was able to re-attach the cluster to it's original spot, she must've laid em there sometime between when I left for work and got home


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

elementalheadcase said:


> you got snail in your tank? those looks like snail eggs. big ones.


yeah, I have a Blue Trap Door Snail and a Golden one. What should be done with the eggs? I have moved them into another tank (without) Fish, is it ok to have them just "floating" in the tank?
[/quote]
I agree with the snail eggs. Id think floating shoudl be fine though i would of probably just left them as is as im sure the snail knows where to lay them inorder for them to survive.


----------

